# Hello Surfcasters



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

Just Wanted To Introduce Myself, Found This Site By Accident Looking For A Cool Picture To Use As My Screen Saver, Glad I Found It. Surfishing In Cape May Is My Passion, Drum And Stripers Are My Target.Hope to learn alot and help others as well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Greetigs*

Don't do much surf fishing. Mostly jettys and piers. Welcome aboard.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

welcome,i've been thinking about hitting cape may this season,maybe i'll see you.


----------

